# Yes, Sir/ Madam= My GAS. Illness again, Canon EF 50 mm. F/ 1.0 L



## surapon (Dec 22, 2014)

Dear Friends and Dear Teachers.
I just talk to my Photographer friends at the Town Camera club, and One recommend me to get This Fastest Lens CANON EF 50 mm F/ 1.0 L USM= $ 2500 to $3500.
Yes, I have a GAS. Illness again.
Yes, Quite cheap for this fastest Commercial Lens in the Market, But When I do my research last night, and find out that, not quite sharp and great as new Canon 50 MM , F/ 1.2 L 

http://www.wlcastleman.com/equip/reviews/50mm/index.htm

Sir/ Madam, I am not the real Fan of 50 mm Lens, and I already have EF 24-70 MM F 2.8 L, 40 MM. Pan cake, Canon 50 MM F/ 1.8, Sigma 50 MM F/ 1.4 ( Old model , not Art), Yes, And Super fast Canon EF 85 MM F/ 1.2 L MK II.
What do you think about this F = 1.0 L Lens ??, Sir/ Madam.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been a noted Canon 50mm hater for a while... when the image is soft... regardless of bokeh, what can you really do with the image. I've come around to the thought that the current 50 L is tolerably sharp at the center of the frame... But I'm not certain that can even be said about the 1.0. 

When the 55mm Otus came out,I could have sworn there was an article about, The Other $10000 50mm... And it was in regards to the 1.0... So buying it to eventually resale it.. ok... buy I know you don't do that.

I don't tell people to pass on something.... But I would pass.


----------



## meywd (Dec 22, 2014)

If i were to spend that money on a fifty it would be this one


----------



## Viggo (Dec 22, 2014)

If canon still serviced and repaired the 1.0 L I would by it just as easy as the 200 f1.8 L. But they don't, so buying such and expensive lens and know it might break any day and it would be reduced to a paper weight made me pass on them.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 22, 2014)

Surapon, You´re used to manual focus lenses, ref. your TS-E. For that kind of money, you should get the Otus! That is a lens you would fall madly in love with (I sure did) :-X


----------



## NWPhil (Dec 22, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends and Dear Teachers.
> I just talk to my Photographer friends at the Town Camera club, and One recommend me to get This Fastest Lens CANON EF 50 mm F/ 1.0 L USM= $ 2500 to $3500.
> Yes, I have a GAS. Illness again.
> Yes, Quite cheap  for this fastest Commercial Lens in the Market, But When I do my research last night, and find out that, not quite sharp and great as new Canon 50 MM , F/ 1.2 L
> ...



So, what's your budget?
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/225629?gclid=Cj0KEQiAn9-kBRDloNeUw7Pe_YwBEiQA4HXMU9X1fZN_-lMhlrJQH9pmxvK6EDK5Fcfwz__mSW8VzQEaApII8P8HAQ
or this
http://www.adorama.com/LC50095MN.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflAID021866&cvosrc=affiliate.021866

Anyway, as Eldar is saying, you would be better off with the Otus 55mm (there is one for sale at FM btw)

A while ago, I saw a blog showing how to fix the 1.0L - not for the faint-of-hearth; so it's possible to fix the focus issue, but involves dismantling , rewiring and resoldering....

OTUS 55mm
Leica Noctilux 1.0


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 22, 2014)

Dear Suprapon!
This lens is rare, makes unique pictures to say it friendly.
If you want to have it- buy it.
You won't loose much money if you sale it, this unicorn of a lens.
Would I buy it if I have the money?
You bet!!

Have fun!


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 22, 2014)

surapon said:


> I just talk to my Photographer friends at the Town Camera club, and One recommend me to get *This Fastest Lens* CANON EF 50 mm F/ 1.0 L USM= $ 2500 to $3500.



"Fastest"  ... they say the af is crawling slow, and that's one reason why Canon dumped the lens.

Also note that you cannot much more light from very fast lenses on digital, part of the light coming from steep angles is lost on the digital sensor - so it's for thin dof only.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Dec 22, 2014)

One major down side of this lens is the flare issue. You know, old coating and stuff, use it in day time is fine, but use it in the night is a complete mess, which defeats the purpose of a f1.0 lens isn't it?

Also when motor or electronic dies, you can't event focus it so it indeed becomes a paper weight, unless some very able man DIY modify it and gives it mechanical focus ability.

So in short: you are buying a historical artefact, a museum piece. If you are happy about that, when go right ahead.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Dec 22, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > I just talk to my Photographer friends at the Town Camera club, and One recommend me to get *This Fastest Lens* CANON EF 50 mm F/ 1.0 L USM= $ 2500 to $3500.
> ...



Slow AF = true

but oblique angled light, I believe we can fix it in newer generation of sensors so it's only temporary.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 22, 2014)

Pride goeth before the fall.

Deep breath.

Go take photos. Drink wine. Consider current blessings.

Repeat. 

Happy holidays!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 22, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. I recommend staying away from any lens that has more luminous than F1.2 aperture for use in digital cameras. 

But why? ???

The F1.2 lens has a small increase in brightness compared to F1.4 lens. ??? When using film, this increase in brightness is noticeable, but with digital sensor the difference becomes negligible. :-\

The you add light rays (compared F1.2 to F1.4) reach the sensor at a very tilted angle, causing a loss of advantage mainly in the full frame image corners. :-[

To compensate this loss of light in lens more luminous than F1.4, the Canon pushes the ISO secretly, and the result is that the image quality in full frame corners will suffer much more in digital, compared with film. :-[

In short: The F1.0 lenses are designed for use in film and will have a disappointing result in digital cameras. :'(

Therefore, for better sharpness than any 50mm lens with autofocus of any manufacturer, the only option is the Sigma 50mm Art. This lens is unbeatable in the categories sharpness wide open, contrast, vignettes, and is far superior to his old Sigma 50mm. :


----------



## JumboShrimp (Dec 22, 2014)

If I had some expendable cash around, I'd buy this beast in a second.
In the meantime, here is one review from our good friend, Ken Rockwell:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/50mm-f1.htm


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 23, 2014)

surapon,
6-7 months back I got a chance to play with this monster at local camera store. With 1DX, nailing a shot at f1 is NOT fun. Many of photos were soft. However, the bokeh from this beast took away my focus from sharpness. Just like his big brother 85L II, a miss shot still look great.

I still might have some photos taken with this lens on my HDs. If I'm able to locate the photos, I'll post them for you.


----------



## candc (Dec 23, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> If I had some expendable cash around, I'd buy this beast in a second.
> In the meantime, here is one review from our good friend, Ken Rockwell:
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/50mm-f1.htm



I have read the Rockwell review. I have to admit he is fun to read. Even if I don't agree with what he is saying.

Anyhoo, after all the fever pitched exhalting the lens for being able to do "what no other lens can do" it ends with this paragraph

The Canon EF 50mm f/1.2 L is a consumer lens with a plastic filter thread. Its single aspheric element is molded, not ground glass as are the two aspheric elements of this f/1.0. It's the same as the difference between a cut-glass vase and pressed glass. The 50/1.2 can be sharper wide-open and focuses faster, but it's slower. Back in 2007 the sample I borrowed of 50/1.2 didn't focus reliably on my original 5D, while today both the 50/1.2 and 1.0 focus just as well. Honestly though, the real-world results shot side-by-side are almost indistinguishable between these two.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd recommend the 50mm f/0.95. Also a Canon 7 to go with it. Announced at photokina #7 (1961)

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/film/data/1956-1965/1961_7.html?lang=us&categ=crn&page=1956-1965

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/s/data/50-85/s_50_095.html


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 23, 2014)

surapon said:


> What do you think about this F = 1.0 L Lens ??, Sir/ Madam.
> Have a great day.
> Surapon



I would suggest to pass on this one. If you want the best around 50mm focal lenght simply get the Otus 55/1.4.
With such a narrow aperture you'd be always focussing manually because of the super narrow DOF.


----------



## Snodge (Dec 23, 2014)

It would be interesting to also compare the t-stop of this lens with the alternatives - I suspect being older, it's probably not going to let as much light in as the newer 50mm lenses, so the f/1.0 thing really is just to maximise the bokeh effects you can get from it. If you really like the bokeh effects, then go for it, otherwise I have a feeling it will probably be a bit disappointing...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 23, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The F1.2 lens has a small increase in brightness compared to F1.4 lens. ??? When using film, this increase in brightness is noticeable, but with digital sensor the difference becomes negligible. :-\
> 
> The you add light rays (compared F1.2 to F1.4) reach the sensor at a very tilted angle, causing a loss of advantage mainly in the full frame image corners. :-[
> 
> To compensate this loss of light in lens more luminous than F1.4, the Canon pushes the ISO secretly, and the result is that the image quality in full frame corners will suffer much more in digital, compared with film. :-[



Hi AJ, you obviously mean well, but you might be misinformed.
Firstly, f/1.0 to f/1.4 is a full stop of light. Even for digital photography, that *can be* significant.
Secondly, in a lens engineered to have a large aperture as the 50/1.0, there are certain optical aberrations to be expected- but that is intentionally designed into the lens. There is no loss of advantage, because the advantage here is a dreamy background, not a sharp FF corner.
Thirdly, if there are *bendy* rays in the corners, that still wouldn't result in any loss of light (relative to f/1.4 lenses) without violating laws of physics and wouldn't need any ISO push, secret or otherwise. Besides, it would have to be some amazing technology that pushes the ISO only in the FF corners.

Having said that, I wouldn't buy a 50/1.0 that produced results (almost?) the same as an f/1.2, comes with a ton of ergonomic (focus by wire, slow focus, double the weight) and financial baggage, and with no warranty unless I purchased for the sole purpose of collecting antique lenses.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

Part of me is jumping up and down shouting "buy it"! Just for the pleasure of f/1.0

However, the part of me that holds the wallet is saying "what's the point"?

I am not a big 50mm fan, I am more a man of extremes, so I would not get it. However, if you have the spare cash i don't think you will make loss if you ever wanted to re-sell...

hmmmm GAS vs need... tough call!


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 23, 2014)

I changed my mind... get it. We all have specialty lenses, and this isn't that expensive comparatively. where else can you scratch the f1.0 itch?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I changed my mind... get it. We all have specialty lenses, and this isn't that expensive comparatively. where else can you scratch the f1.0 itch?



+1


----------



## Berowne (Dec 23, 2014)

Dear Mr. Surapon! 

I do not have any experience with such lenses. I guess, that the old EF 50/1.0 and the current EF 85/1.2 may be quite similar regarding Bokeh and narrow depth of field. But as I know, very fast 50mm-Lenses produce an unique image-impression because of the relative wide angel of view compared to the fast 85mm-Lenses. 

So there is some reason for such a lens. But you should examine your heart and your practise. Do you really prefer the 50mm? How many pics do you shoot with that focal length? If you are really a "50mm-Man", then such a lens will perhaps be the right choice. 

Sincerely yours Andy


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Dec 23, 2014)

From a business point of view, the lens will probably holds its value for some time if you buy it and decide to sell it...if you find the right buyer.

From my experience, and I LOVE the 50mm length, I've had/have Zeiss 50's, Nokton's 50 1.1, Sigma Art 50 1.4 and Canon's 50 1.2L. I still own the Zeiss 50 f2.0, Canon 50 1.4 and Sigma's Art 50 which cover all my situations. Sold the Zeiss 1.4, Nokton 50 and Canon 50 1.2L.

I found I rarely shoot at 1.2 due to its razor thin line of focus. AF and MF both have their places in my work.

There is a very short fuse between heart and head and my heart seems to win most of the time but the head ultimately wins in the end.

Best of Luck


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2014)

Snodge said:


> It would be interesting to also compare the t-stop of this lens with the alternatives - I suspect being older, it's probably not going to let as much light in as the newer 50mm lenses, so the f/1.0 thing really is just to maximise the bokeh effects you can get from it. If you really like the bokeh effects, then go for it, otherwise I have a feeling it will probably be a bit disappointing...


 
You don't purchase a lens like this for T stops, but for shallow depth of field. I'd doubt it bokeh is wonderful either.

Mostly, its a item to own as a collectable. Having a box for it raises the price by $2,000.


----------



## bgosselin (Dec 23, 2014)

Matt Granger has a review of both the f1.2 and f1.0 lens (compare to nikon).
http://youtu.be/skq6WQjncnQ

I see it as a collector lens. I have a 200mm f1.8 that I use a lot for sports. There is something cool about having the fastest 200mm lens Canon ever made. ;D

If price is that good and you can get the box it's seem to be a gimmy to me. Make sure you tells your kids how much it's worth before they sell it in a garage sale. My guess is that you will keep it until you are ask to go take pictures in heaven.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 23, 2014)

Dear members of Canonrumors:

We need moderation to stoke the GAS of our friend Surapon, as he said in another topic that
"_*never sold a photographic equipment*_."   
He keeps his unused items in a basement. :-X

I can not imagine how this basement should be great, but for maintaining mental health (and hygiene) is good that does not increase much the amount of items without crammed use. :

I do not recommend Canon 50mm F1.0 lens as this does nothing better than the F1.2 model in addition to being expensive and not available technical service. I have the Sigma 50mm Art, making images with sharpness unattainable with any 50mm manufactured by Canon today.


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

Good Wednesday Morning in Apex, North Carolina, USA. to all my dear Teachers, and my dear Friends.
Thank you Sir/ Madam to answers my questions---Ha, Ha, Ha---Make me more sick from GAS. Illness = Dame I do, and / Or Dame I do'nt.
Yes, As you know, I never sell my photographic equipment that I buy and collect since 1965.Yes, When I die, My Children might donate these equipment to charities.
BUT, I try to enjoy my old age now with the great Hobby = Photography.
Because of my low level of Machanic ( Do not fix any thing), I make decision that my next Lens will be Canon EF. 50 MM. F/ 1.2 L( $ 1084 US Dollars), That may be cure my GAS. Illness ( ??) for awhile = Better than old Canon EF 50 mm. F/ 1.0 L , which might be damage beyond to fix.
Have a great day, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 24, 2014)

surapon said:


> Good Wednesday Morning in Apex, North Carolina, USA. to all my dear Teachers, and my dear Friends.
> Thank you Sir/ Madam to answers my questions---Ha, Ha, Ha---Make me more sick from GAS. Illness = Dame I do, and / Or Dame I do'nt.
> Yes, As you know, I never sell my photographic equipment that I buy and collect since 1965.Yes, When I die, My Children might donate these equipment to charities.
> BUT, I try to enjoy my old age now with the great Hobby = Photography.
> ...


I think that's a good idea, Surapon, and while the Otus is certainly a better lens, the 50L f/1.2 is a beautiful lens. There are a lot of haters of this out there, but it produces stunning portraits and is built as solid as any other L lens. It won't make the test chart pixel peepers happy and isn't going to compete with the 24-70 above f/4, but for portraits at f/1.2-2 it is an amazing portrait lens.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Good Wednesday Morning in Apex, North Carolina, USA. to all my dear Teachers, and my dear Friends.
> ...


+1 with mackguyver.

Holidays like this I wish I still have my 50L f1.2 or fast 35mm. 85L II is a bit too close, but more likely end up on my 1dx for the holidays


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> +1 with mackguyver.
> 
> Holidays like this I wish I still have my 50L f1.2 or fast 35mm. 85L II is a bit too close, but more likely end up on my 1dx for the holidays


I sold my 50L f/1.2 and ended up buying another about 2 months later because I missed it. It's small & compact (unlike the 24-70 f/2.8 II), and focuses about 50x faster than the 85L f/1.2 II (at least it feels that way!). Plus, it's a nice focal length on FF bodies. It's my favorite family event lens / indoor no flash lens.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 24, 2014)

surapon said:


> Good Wednesday Morning in Apex, North Carolina, USA. to all my dear Teachers, and my dear Friends.
> Thank you Sir/ Madam to answers my questions---Ha, Ha, Ha---Make me more sick from GAS. Illness = Dame I do, and / Or Dame I do'nt.
> Yes, As you know, I never sell my photographic equipment that I buy and collect since 1965.Yes, When I die, My Children might donate these equipment to charities.
> BUT, I try to enjoy my old age now with the great Hobby = Photography.
> ...



Low level of mechanic?
Do not fix anything?
You are the biggest DIY-er on this forum, but you're too modest!


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> There are a lot of haters of this out there...



My ears were burning....  I'm going to b&h after Christmas... And if they have a demo 50L I'll give it a spin so I can finally still complaining about it without ever having mounted it....


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 with mackguyver.
> ...



Flash can and is distracting... But lately I've been shooting really wide open, f1.2, with bounced flash and I have to say... I REALLY LIKE IT. Could just be a phase... So we'll see.


----------



## RGF (Dec 26, 2014)

Of the diseases afflicting photographers, GAS is not a terrible one - in fact in can be down right enjoyable if you have sufficient funds or your GAS is directed toward lower prices accessories.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 5, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> Flash can and is distracting... But lately I've been shooting really wide open, f1.2, with bounced flash and I have to say... I REALLY LIKE IT. Could just be a phase... So we'll see.


I have gone back to the Sto-fen for the past several months (45 degree angle bounce) and have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## gregorywood (Jan 5, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Pride goeth before the fall.
> 
> Deep breath.
> 
> ...


I like this advice...especially the part about wine.

Greg


----------

